# Would love to see Tovero patterns..



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi All,

I would love to see the Tovero pattern and I did looked up as for getting Tovero is from Tobiano and Overo as make it like Tovero.. (Am I right?)...

Hope you all can shared your thinking of Tovero patterns..


----------



## BM Miniatures (Dec 31, 2008)

my new filly is Tovero.

She is Tobiano + Splash overo. Both Parents are chestnut pinto and both have blue eye/s if I remember correctly, so she may even be homozygous tobiano too.
















My colt is also Tovero(Tob + Splash overo) but is not a loud one. His sire is the same as the filly above.






Also have a tovero gelding(again, Tob + Splash overo) and he has more unusual markings.(LWO NEG)











And this filly is Halfsister(same mother) to the loud filly above. I Asume she carrys splash?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 31, 2008)

Our mare Tango is "tovero" (tobiano and splash, may possible carry sabino too?, tested OLW negative)






Baby in the picture with her is overoloosa (splash and appy)


----------



## ohmt (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are some of ours:

Daisy Mae,






And our stallion, Cool:











And Daisy's daughter:


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Very nice horses everyone



fantastic*


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you SO much for sharing and they are ALL beautiful!!...


----------



## End Level Farms (Jan 2, 2009)

I would share pictures of mine however the computer that has all the pictures is down at the moment.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 3, 2009)

Technically our stallion Buckshot is a tovero, (as our most of our pinto minis) because he is a tobiano and has white on his face. He is LWO- so the white is likely from splash. Our jumper (Cowboy) and the driving mini (Ruby) in my avatar must also be toveros; I suspect they are tobiano and frame, but are not tested for LWO. All three have Rowdy blood. Ruby won't be bred and of course our stallion is LWO- anyway, so we see no need to test her.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a couple more of ours, these haven't been LWO tested (both our stallions are LWO neg so no need to test the mare unless we switch stallions or breed out, and the filly will not ever be bred and has a forever home here) But both are obvious tobianos and more than likely both are splash

Sweet Tart:






her opposite side is completely white:






Misty:


----------



## shelly (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my tovero stallion(homozygous tobiano/splash/lwo-) another pic in my avatar.


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok this might be a stupid question, but we are new and still learning I am planning on registering these three pinto and on the registration forms it asks if they are Tobiano, Overo or solid. Can someone tell me what they are. The first one has blue eyes but the other two do not if that makes a differance.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 4, 2009)

Donovan - 2007 black tovero gelding. Carries Tobiano, Sabaino, and Splash. 1 1/2 blue eyes.


----------



## SWA (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is our Palomino Tovero mare, Bridget (coming 4yr old at 27.75").


----------



## Reble (Jan 5, 2009)

Our Mare Courtney babysitting hers and her half sisters foal

Just sharing found this interesting to read.

http://www.horsequest.com/journal/educate/homogene.html


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2009)

Casi is sabino, splash, and tobiano (negative for frame)











Ruby is tobiano and sabino











as is Sierra






and Solitaire






and Tracker






Tucker has tobiano and sabino and either splash and/or frame, not sure yet


----------



## Margaret (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is our 2008 Champagne /Tovero Pinto colt, out of a brown and white pinto mare and my Classic Champagne stallion.

We call him Max for short.

Also this helpful APHA link _*sheds some light on the various types of pinto patterns* *and what differentiates one type from another*._ http://www.apha.com/breed/geneticeq6.html


----------

